# Maybe :? Scarborough Monday 24th July. (or Sunday?)



## Jake

lt depends on if I have done my jobs by then....


----------



## Jake

Ross,
Me and the saddle have just about forgotten what we both look like...although from the saddle's perspective thats probably advisable.... 8) .

I'll post the pic of the humungous flattie as soon as I can...

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Dodge

Jake

Doing a bushwalk on Monday but will watch for later outings in trips; good luck


----------



## HiRAEdd

I'd love to get out Sunday but it looks like a cyclone is going to be around on the weekend according to seabreeze.com.au


----------



## andybear

Still grounded.  

Should have a trailer in about 3 weeks :lol:

Cheers all andybear :lol:


----------



## Jake

HiRAEdd said:


> I'd love to get out Sunday but it looks like a cyclone is going to be around on the weekend according to seabreeze.com.au


Bugger. I didnt even look at seabreeze till you mentioned it. Looks it will probably be Monday in sheltered waters.

Ross, Dodge and Andy, shame you guys are unavailable.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Guest

What time are you looking at on monday and where? I was hoping to fish 3.00am till 6.30am (crazy I know but its before In have t get the kids too school) monday or possibly 9.30am till 12.30am.


----------



## Jake

Tony/John,
We will probably end up at Nundah Creek if the wind is up, otherwise out to Margate, and it will be a more pedestrian affair for us launching at the civilised hour of 0830-0900.
It would be good to have you guys along, I just cant guarantee a site/start time at this stage.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Redro

"I'm free" too! But unfortunately my kayak is in a container somewhere between Australia and France. Hope the Seabreeze Gods look on you favourably in the next week Tony. Wish I could join you guys - I could do with a bit of squire hunting in the Scarborough waters.


----------



## Jake

Poor Nick, sounds like you're still stuck in croissant-world. No worries mate, we'll drag in a coupla Snapper for ya.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Redro

Thanks Jake.....I look forward to seeing the pics coming through. Talking of croissants, I can see that if I do not start easing up on all the delicious food, by the time my kayak gets here in about a month's time it will be 6 inches lower in the water than when I last fished with you guys! By the way, if I had known how delicious these were on the baarbie I would not have fed them to the mackerel all the time I was in Brisbane!


----------



## Jake

Ah yes....we used to eat sardines on the beach in Spain, freshly bbqed. Hard to beat. But not for those that cant take the "fishy" taste of fish.


----------



## Jake

BUGGER, BUGGER, BUGGER!!!!
Cant really make it out tomorrow. Sorry Tony and John. Let me know how you guys go though.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## yaker

.


----------



## Redro

So, did you catch anything Tony??


----------

